# New and need Lightroom 3.6 help



## fireman32 (Jul 15, 2012)

I need some help. In the past I would pop my CF card into my computer and lightroom 3 would open up and I would just import the photos. Now all of a sudden the images are greyed out and says that the file has already been imported. I know this is not the case but I think it has to do with the way the camera names the files as it starts out as DSC001 every time i format the card. But being that the date is different it should still work. I have not changed any settings that I am aware of and i can not figure it out. Any of the Lightroom 3 people please help me find a solution.

If it helps I am shooting with a Nikon D200

Thanks in advance
Dave


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, Dave 

A file just having the same name should not lead to duplicate detection, size and capture time also have to match. Right now, I cannot explain what you're seeing.

What happens if you copy the images to your harddisk using finder, and then import from there (having "Don't import suspected duplicates" checked)?

Beat


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 15, 2012)

Beat thanks so much for the quick reply. If I copy the files using finder I can import them fine.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jul 16, 2012)

Hmmm, I assume when importing from the card, clearing "Don't import suspected duplicates" lets you import?

Beat


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 16, 2012)

I will have to try that. I find it strange that I did not make one single change and then all of a sudden this happened.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 16, 2012)

Dave,Welcome to the forum. My response does not address your issue, but you indicated that your file numbering starts over "as DSC001 every time i format the card." You can correct this in the custom menu settings D6.  Files will continue to increment until DSC_9999 at which time they will start over at 0001


----------

